# Weed cigars



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 12, 2005)

is it possible to take a big dried weed leaf and roll it like a cigar and smoke it?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2005)

Sure, it's possible.  You might even get a slight buzz, but the bud is what packs a wallop.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Aug 15, 2005)

Use a fan leaf and roll the bud right in!


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 15, 2005)

sweet...

which ones are the fan leafs


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 15, 2005)

The BIG mother fuckers. 

You might not be able to do it with a sativa plant because of the skinny finger leaves, but a nice fat indica leafe would work.


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

@The man withnoname

Sorry, dude.  I thought you meant that you wanted to smoke the leaves as the filling of the cigar.  

But yeah, as a wrapper for the bud?  Excellent idea!  Have fun!


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 8, 2005)

I want to know how did your cigars come out???? I might try it with mine


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 8, 2005)

haha havnt tried them yet because i really havnt started growing yet


----------



## Max (Sep 10, 2005)

Okay, so I tried this, but on a smaller scale.  Used a couple dry leaves to roll a joint.  
It's pretty ******* harsh, to tell you the truth.


----------

